# Job in canad



## Smith40311 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey friends i am from india and i want to relocate in canada...i've completed my engineering in electronics and communication and i want a job in canada.....suggest me...i need your help...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need to find pre-arranged employment and from there, hopefully a Temporary Work Visa.


----------



## Smith40311 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for your response......but can you describe it...i mean what do you mean by pre-arranged employment....plz suggest me....


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Smith40311 said:


> Thanks for your response......but can you describe it...i mean what do you mean by pre-arranged employment....plz suggest me....


 you will need to arrange employment in Canada and apply for a work permit before moving there (whilst you are in India.)


----------



## Smith40311 (Feb 4, 2014)

but how can they recruit me....a non canadian worker....?


----------



## Smith40311 (Feb 4, 2014)

i mean you are in england and what you do if you want to move thr just as me ?


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have contacted an immigration company who will find me employment according to my skills and experience and will arrange the visa aswell.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Amber76 said:


> I have contacted an immigration company who will find me employment according to my skills and experience and will arrange the visa aswell.



If only it were that simple......


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> If only it were that simple......


I know what you mean auld yin but I'm just giving advice in the simplest form to give an idea of what route he can take


----------



## Smith40311 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks amber ....bydway where r u now...in england or in canada ?


----------



## Smith40311 (Feb 4, 2014)

and this consultancy takes too many charges....for middle class graduates i think its hard for them to shift abroad....


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Smith40311 said:


> Thanks amber ....bydway where r u now...in england or in canada ?


I'm in England, I'm moving later this year


----------



## Smith40311 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thnaks bro....


----------



## Amber76 (Feb 11, 2014)

Smith40311 said:


> Thnaks bro....


That's ok. I'm a woman but no probs


----------



## Smith40311 (Feb 4, 2014)

oh....i m really sorry....and thanks again sister...


----------

